# Garage floor (new build house)



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

I have nearly empty my garage of house stuff and I will be shortly assembling my shelves for my detailing goodies finally 

The problem I have is the floor is really dusty and dirty. I was going to give it a good sweep and hoover but was wondering if I should paint it or seal it 

All comments are welcome

Cheers

Paul


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Hire a floor grinder and remove the top layer


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

47p2 said:


> Hire a floor grinder and remove the top layer


what will that do?


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

There is often a weak layer on the top of the concrete (called laitance), and once this is removed the floor becomes less prone to dusting so easily (although it will not be dust free). So you have to remove this layer before applying any finish if you want it to last. You can also use an acid etch/wash to help dissolve this layer an create a key for finishing. If you leave it as it is and simply try to seal it then the weak layer will mean the sealant will still come away in latches over time, so it is best to deal with it properly or accept anything you do without this is a temporary fix.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Clean it, seal it and then use two pack epoxy paint.

Cleaner and the paint can be got from the Regal Paints Website.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Use rubber tiles, can easily lay on un even surfaces, mine is perfect and its relatively cheap and wont come flaking off like paint will eventually.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251240385298?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I used 6 packs for my single garage

This is also a new build garage, just sweep the dust out then lay it down, simples.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Sweep it and hoover it 

Stiff brush, acidic cleaner and give it all a good scrub and then kettle it dry out 

Then paint the whole thing with an epoxy paint. I'd use a GRP roofing top coat, probably want a couple of layers on. Will give a grey/blue water proof finish that's very easy to clean and you can literally sweep water along it to dry etc 

Can get the paint and the reactant chemical from any local GRP company or some builders merchant


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

The cheapest and quickest way to fix this is get a litre of PVA and mix it with a litre of water and roller it on, leave it to dry and then it done. Just make sure you mix properly so the consistency is the same. I use this all the time on new builds and makes a massive difference.


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

JR1982 said:


> The cheapest and quickest way to fix this is get a litre of PVA and mix it with a litre of water and roller it on, leave it to dry and then it done. Just make sure you mix properly so the consistency is the same. I use this all the time on new builds and makes a massive difference.


I was thinking about this and also the tile option as they have them at costco. Thanks everyone, I will look into the cost of it now :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I reckon the tiles are a great shout. Less ballache, look great and are a bit more protective than concrete. You could lay down on them without getting too cold if need be.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Mother-Goose said:


> I reckon the tiles are a great shout. Less ballache, look great and are a bit more protective than concrete. You could lay down on them without getting too cold if need be.


For when the missus kicks you out for spending too much time on the car?
:lol:


----------



## walls (Jan 6, 2012)

this : http://www.homebase.co.uk/en/homebaseuk/thompsons-concrete-seal---clear---5l-612727

I had the same problem as you. I needed a couple of coats but really worked well with no mess or fuss.


----------



## DieselDamo (Apr 26, 2012)

what about having the floor concrete polished :buffer:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

meh just sweep and paint it


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

If you're going to get something from Costco I would buy this:

http://www.costco.co.uk/view/product/uk_catalog/cos_8,cos_8.5,cos_8.6.5/174714

Clean and seal the floor to avoid dust first then unroll this flooring, cut to size if needed and...voila!:thumb:


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Ric said:


> Use rubber tiles, can easily lay on un even surfaces, mine is perfect and its relatively cheap and wont come flaking off like paint will eventually.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251240385298?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> ...


Very interesting indeed mate. Thanks for this. Will be decking my garage out with this too at some point.


----------



## sjtbutts (Jan 19, 2015)

I painted mine with epoxy floor paint like Organisys - from same place too  http://www.regalfloorpaint.co.uk/


----------

